# My baby Max is gone.



## gentle giants (Dec 4, 2008)

Whatever Toby had was contagious, Max got it too. 

Tuesday morning, Max was a little droopy, but he ate all his feed as usual. I had to convince him to come out and play that evening, because he didn't want to do anything but huddle in his pen. His tummy felt a little tight to me, so I gave him some simethicone, but it didn't seem to make any difference. I thought mabye he was starting to go into stasis because of all the stress he has had lately, apparently I was wrong. 

Yesterday he didn't eat his pellets, other than a couple of bites. So that afternoon after I picked the kids up from school, I mixed up some pumpkin and pedialyte for him. But when I picked him up, I saw that his breathing had become faster than normal, and slightly shallow. So I called the vet, and took him straight in. This was about 3:30pm. Doc took an x-ray, and saw that there was fluid gathering in his chest, around the outside of his lungs. He decided to start him on antibotics in case of infection, and lasiks (sp?) to make his body get rid of the fluid. He also wanted to keep him for about an hour and half to keep an eye on his breathing and see if the medicine was going to start helping. So about 4pm, I went over to the library and picked up a ccouple of books to read, I figured I would be hanging out at the vet's until close. At a little before 5pm, I arrived back at the vet's office, and Doc met me at the door with the news that Max had crashed about five minutes ago, and had gone downhill so fast they were unable to do anything for him.

Because this is the same thing Toby did, and Teddy and Marie have now been exposed to Max, we are doing a necropsy to see if we can figure this out before I lose any more this way. It took Max about a week and half to go down after Toby passed, so I figure I have about that long before Teddy and Marie do the same. Assuming that Marie hasn't passed it to everyone in the barn by now.

I have still not really realized that I will never again see Max do his wild binkies all over the living room every night, or tease the dog to chase him with his bunny 500's. He will never dig and nip at my ankles for attention, or rearange my shirt to just how he likes it, or hang off the side of the pen at feeding time. I can't snuggle my nose into his fuzzy bunny face and smell his sweet bunny smell anymore, or rub his ears until he purrs. My baby is really and truly gone. 

:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh no!....
I'm so sorry 

...binky free Max.

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through, both with Max and on the wider scale, with the others you have.

Thinking of you.

Binky free Max.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost little Max. I hope you can discover what happened. Binky free little man.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh no :tears2:I'm so sorry :hug2:Binky free Max:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sad to hear about Max! Poor baby  Rest in peace, buddy :tears2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, no! Last time I had heard anything, his bonding sessions were going OK, now this! I'm sorry to hear of your loss. He looked like such a sweetie 

Binky free at the bridge with Toby, Max :rainbow::hug:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 4, 2008)

Some thing that has been buggin me a lot.... Does anyone know what happens to the body after a necropsy? They took him about an hour away to the U of I for it. I can't stand thinking that he would jsut get tossed in the garbage.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Poor Max, I am really sorry .

I am not sure about there, but here the bodies are collected along with the other rubish from the vet clinic and disposed of in the trash like regular rubish.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a necropsy done on Wildfire, and after I got her body cremated.

I doubt they would dispose of Max's body with out your permission. You could probably get him back after the necropsy to bury or cremate.

I'm so sorry about your loss... RIP Max.

--Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your Baby Max.

May he Binky Free at the Bridge:rainbow: with all his Buddies.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## EileenH (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry....



The vet that I used to be with (actually two different practices) would send all everything for cremation; nothing was thrown out. I hope that brings you some peace. *hugs*


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG I am so very sorry..
maybe it was the stressof losing his buddy|
I think that it's good that you are getting a necropsy done...
are you near Carbondale????

Once again I am so sorry for such a sudden loss:bigtears:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 5, 2008)

:hug: This is such a hard, unexpected loss. I am so sorry for what Max and you went through, so soon after Toby.
I don't even know what to write... I just know that you must be hurting so bad:hug:
:angelandbunny:Rest gently, Max:rainbow:


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss and know you are heart broken. I was just looking at your rescue site at all your beautiful bunnies. I hope the illness does not spread further.

Ann


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. This is really terrible. I hope it doesn't spread to any of your other bunnies. Have you considered taking them in for bloodwork and stuff? After the necropsy, the body could probably be returned to you, or it would be cremated there and probably not returned to you.

What a sweet, funny little dude Max was. I hope he's binkying about with his buddy Toby now. I'm so sorry for your loss.
:rainbow:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 5, 2008)

I really can't take any of theothers in for bloodwork. I haven't figured out how I'm going to pay for the necropsy yet. My dh is out of work, and I am scraping for pennies just to pay for feed right now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 5, 2008)

i am so sorry


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, the vet's office called me today and asked what I wanted done with the body. They are going to overnight it back to me once the necropsy is done, so that is a little weight off of my mind.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh No! I am so, so sorry. I know how special Max was, and for this to happen so soon after Toby ..

I am pleased Max will be returned to you. I hope the necropsy shows what caused this, and I'm praying that no other bun is affected.

Again, i am so sorry.

God Bless, Max.

Jan


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss 
Was the food a new bag by any chance?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

.. aww man, een i cnt believe ii.
Im so sorry for your loss.


x


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 6, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> So sorry to hear of your loss
> Was the food a new bag by any chance?



Yes, but all of the others have eaten from the same bag, so that seems to rule that out. 

I was just looking through pics, I thought I would share a couple from Max's life. 

Two days after he came here.

















His afternoon DBF.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2008)

:bigtears:


Such a sweet, beautiful boy

Jan


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 6, 2008)

gentle giants wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So sorry to hear of your loss
> ...


I just aked since we had an "off" bag of guinea pig food and I lost 4 guinea pigs, all at far-ish apart days (except for one) but I still have one little guy left despite him eating the most of the food. 
Love the picture of him with the cat.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh wow, Max sure was a cutie! I really hope your other bunnies will be okay... I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize that was Max! He was such a little doll and I remember being so jealous when you first got him. I'm so sorry. What a truly special guy who really loved life. I hope he is binkying and DBF'ing with his buddy Toby at the bridge.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your little guy...ray:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was such a cute little guy...

I hope your other bunnies don't get sick.

:rip:Max


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 10, 2008)

Some of the preliminary results of Max's necropsy came in. He had a strain of pastuerella, which had also caused three abcesses on his liver. So far that is all we know. I don't know a whole lot about pastuerella, so am pretty worried right now. I am worried that this may be linked to what is going on with some of my other rabbits, Dr. Drake promised to look up more info about this strain of pastuerella. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41809&forum_id=16

I started crying again after talking to the vet tonight... He told me that, when I get Max's body back--DO NOT look at him, because..they took a lot of samples. 

My poor sweet gorgeous baby boy. :bigtears:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, I am SO sorry!! We lost our Lily so suddenly like that....it hurts alot, I know.

Max was a very beautiful boy, and obviously well-loved.

Hugs and prayers are with you!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 11, 2008)

I was sad over Lily, too, she was the last of my Flemish line. It is so hard to lose them, I think it is harder when it is so fast and you don't have time to fight it or even really prepare for it.


----------

